# It's Jamuary 31 - Did you receive your 1099 from Uber yet?



## Altima ATL

The IRS deadline is today - we should have received our 1099s by now.


----------



## dirtylee

Yearly summary >>> 1099k. I have my 1099k but it's freaking useless w/o the summary.


----------



## chcgo38

I have a 1099 MISC but not the 1099 k or summary


----------



## Amy Torres

Altima ATL said:


> The IRS deadline is today - we should have received our 1099s by now.


People are saying technically that they have until 11:59 tonight


----------



## Altima ATL

Amy Torres said:


> People are saying technically that they have until 11:59 tonight


I have seen that too and not exactly sure what time zone the 11:59 applies to.

But whatever the deadline is Uber is getting pretty close to the wire here.


----------



## paulmsr

today is the deadline for mailing them out, so yea they'll have till 11:59 and it probably is where ever they are located.

i've had jobs and other 1099s before that aren't mailed out till the 31st and i get a few days in to february. sucks but o well, no rush what's a couple days.


----------



## kc2018

Just got the yearly summary! 1099 not there yet, though.


----------



## paulmsr

just got my yearly summary too and its off from what my records show, not much tho


----------



## kc2018

paulmsr said:


> just got my yearly summary too and its off from what my records show, not much tho


I think my difference may be attributed to the last week of the year (working New Year's Eve). It is a very small difference.


----------



## RedANT

Wow! So many people so eager to throw money to the government that doesn't give a rats ass about us. 

I have no 1099-K, and I'm not going to sweat about it until it's necessary. 

R E L A X


----------



## kc2018

RedANT said:


> Wow! So many people so eager to throw money to the government that doesn't give a rats ass about us.
> 
> I have no 1099-K, and I'm not going to sweat about it until it's necessary.
> 
> R E L A X


It's because I am a quarterly filer and am required by law to file by today because I did not make a Jan 15 payment.


----------



## paulmsr

I just looked over all my #s I earned 67 percent of all fares, so Uber earned an extra 8% w/ upfront pricing


----------



## RedANT

Why does being a quarterly filer require you have a 1099? How do you do it in April, June and September?


----------



## kc2018

RedANT said:


> Why does being a quarterly filer require you have a 1099? How do you do it in April, June and September?


Because I have to file my taxes today because I didn't pay my quarterly on January 15th. I just started driving 4th quarter so most of my taxes are for my business.

However, I will have to address this during first quarter (to know how much to pay) if I keep driving.


----------



## Amy Torres

kc2018 said:


> Because I have to file my taxes today because I didn't pay my quarterly on January 15th. I just started driving 4th quarter so most of my taxes are for my business.
> 
> However, I will have to address this during first quarter (to know how much to pay) if I keep driving.


I got my yearly summary so let's see what and if and when we get a 1099


----------



## paulmsr

Amy Torres said:


> I got my yearly summary so let's see what and if and when we get a 1099


at least now you have the earnings tho that the 1099 will show, if you absolutely had to turn in your taxes today


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Altima ATL said:


> The IRS deadline is today - we should have received our 1099s by now.


Today is the day the 1099 has to be postmarked, but I don't know how that effects the electronic notifications.


----------



## fwdmarch

Since Uber is headquarted in San Fransico. the 1099s need to be posted by 11:59 Pacific Time zone.


----------



## Gordon S.

I see a jumbled summary posted but no 1099K. As I've made $3500 or so, should be getting that. I might add I use TurboTax, linked with Uber via the deal they had and the docs aren't auto posting yet.


----------



## illinibri92

https://uberpeople.net/threads/still-have-not-seen-1099-on-line.237127/

Per the website (see link above where I posted in another thread) we will not be getting a 1099-K if we did not hit $20,000. That cant be right can it?? I can file on Turbo Tax with a Tax Summary. I tried the Uber link with Turbo Tax too and it failed.


----------



## McGriddleShake

I got both 2017 yearly summary and 2017 1099K (barely hit the $20K mark).


----------



## Altima ATL

illinibri92 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/still-have-not-seen-1099-on-line.237127/
> 
> Per the website (see link above where I posted in another thread) we will not be getting a 1099-K if we did not hit $20,000. That cant be right can it?? I can file on Turbo Tax with a Tax Summary. I tried the Uber link with Turbo Tax too and it failed.


This is what I found on Uber website

https://www.uber.com/drive/resources/tax-tips-for-drivers/


----------



## filldebasket

kc2018 said:


> I think my difference may be attributed to the last week of the year (working New Year's Eve). It is a very small difference.


*What tax documents will I receive?*
As an independent contractor, you may receive a 1099-K and/or 1099-MISC form. 
*We will provide you with a 1099-K if you earned at least $20,000 in gross unadjusted payments, and you provided at least 200 trips. If you do not meet both of these thresholds, you will not receive a 1099-K. *
We will provide you with a 1099-Misc if you received at least $600 in non-rider payments (i.e. referrals, on-trip promotions) 
If you meet these requirements and opted to receive your forms electronically, these documents will be on your Partner Dashboard by January 31, 2018. If you did not opt in for electronic delivery, you'll receive your tax forms via mail after February 1, 2018. 
If you don't qualify for either type of 1099, you'll still receive an Uber Tax Summary. This Tax Summary will give you the annual earnings information you need to easily file your taxes.


----------



## Altima ATL

filldebasket said:


> *What tax documents will I receive?*
> As an independent contractor, you may receive a 1099-K and/or 1099-MISC form.
> *We will provide you with a 1099-K if you earned at least $20,000 in gross unadjusted payments, and you provided at least 200 trips. If you do not meet both of these thresholds, you will not receive a 1099-K. *
> We will provide you with a 1099-Misc if you received at least $600 in non-rider payments (i.e. referrals, on-trip promotions)
> If you meet these requirements and opted to receive your forms electronically, these documents will be on your Partner Dashboard by January 31, 2018. If you did not opt in for electronic delivery, you'll receive your tax forms via mail after February 1, 2018.
> If you don't qualify for either type of 1099, you'll still receive an Uber Tax Summary. This Tax Summary will give you the annual earnings information you need to easily file your taxes.


Do you have source/link for this?


----------



## Altima ATL

Managed to get this sorted out. 

I used the phone icon on the help from the dashboard - selected tax option and was able to talk to an agent.


----------



## classad98

Altima ATL said:


> The IRS deadline is today - we should have received our 1099s by now.


the threshold with Uber is now $20K and 200 rides to get a 1099 otherwise you won't get one. new policy for Uber...


----------



## Amy Torres

classad98 said:


> the threshold with Uber is now $20K and 200 rides to get a 1099 otherwise you won't get one. new policy for Uber...


 so that means that we won't be getting the 1099 miscellaneous either


----------



## paulmsr

Amy Torres said:


> so that means that we won't be getting the 1099 miscellaneous either


you have to receive $600 in promotional money from Uber (boost, quest, referrals) to get the MISC


----------



## kc2018

Amy Torres said:


> so that means that we won't be getting the 1099 miscellaneous either


Yes, they are wrong. The IRS requires a 1099 on $600 or more.



classad98 said:


> the threshold with Uber is now $20K and 200 rides to get a 1099 otherwise you won't get one. new policy for Uber...


wrong, you are misreading. The IRS requires a 1099 on $600 or more.


----------



## paulmsr

kc2018 said:


> Yes, they are wrong. The IRS requires a 1099 on $600 or more.
> 
> wrong, you are misreading. The IRS requires a 109o on $600 or more.


Here are the 1099-K rules from the IRS. https://www.irs.gov/businesses/new-1099-k-reporting-requirements-for-payment-settlement-entities

It is $600 for the MISC, but that is what Uber pays you. Uber only pays you for boost, quest, referrals things of that nature


----------



## kc2018

filldebasket said:


> You may want to red the
> 
> 
> filldebasket said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to red the IRS regs
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/businesses/understanding-your-1099-k
Click to expand...

that is a K, they are still required to send 1099.


----------



## paulmsr

again IRS only requires a 1099-MISC for Over $600 if *UBER PAID* more than $600 to you. Our deposits to our account come from Uber but aren't paid by Uber. All Uber paid you is boost, quest, referrals, that is promotional activity.

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/i1099msc.pdf


----------



## kc2018

paulmsr said:


> again IRS only requires a 1099-MISC for Over $600 if *UBER PAID* more than $600 to you. Our deposits to our account come from Uber but aren't paid by Uber. All Uber paid you is boost, quest, referrals, that is promotional activity.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/i1099msc.pdf


who paid us, then?


----------



## filldebasket

kc2018 said:


> that is a K, they are still required to send 1099, but its 1099-misc


Interesting. So if the 1099 is not provided, how do we get in touch with Uber?


----------



## paulmsr

kc2018 said:


> who paid us, then?


We get paid from customers, Uber is a 3rd party middle man, that transfers the money basically.

*Form 1099-K. Payments made with a credit card or payment card and certain other types of payments, including third-party network transactions, must be reported on Form 1099-K by the payment settlement entity under section 6050W and are not subject to reporting on Form 1099-MISC. See the separate Instructions for Form 1099-K *

That is from https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/i1099msc.pdf

Everything that would go on a 1099-K (the credit card transactions) do NOT go on the MISC



filldebasket said:


> Interesting. So if the 1099 is not provided, how do we get in touch with Uber?


if you have the yearly summary online, you have all the info you need to file


----------



## kc2018

paulmsr said:


> We get paid from customers, Uber is a 3rd party middle man, that transfers the money basically.
> 
> *Form 1099-K. Payments made with a credit card or payment card and certain other types of payments, including third-party network transactions, must be reported on Form 1099-K by the payment settlement entity under section 6050W and are not subject to reporting on Form 1099-MISC. See the separate Instructions for Form 1099-K *
> 
> That is from https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/i1099msc.pdf
> 
> Everything that would go on a 1099-K (the credit card transactions) do NOT go on the MISC
> 
> if you have the yearly summary online, you have all the info you need to file


that is odd. however, so lets say a customer does a chargeback (disputes a charge) why wouldnt the money be taken back from us? If what you say is correct.


----------



## paulmsr

kc2018 said:


> that is odd. however, so lets say a customer does a chargeback (disputes a charge) why wouldnt the money be taken back from us? If what you say is correct.


Uber usually refunds it on their end as a courtesy... and it is correct its right there in black and white. did you look at either link?

When they do make fare adjustments and take it from us, that's another 3rd party transaction by the credit card company. Its why we'll be in the negative.


----------



## kc2018

paulmsr said:


> Uber usually refunds it on their end as a courtesy... and it is correct its right there in black and white. did you look at either link?
> 
> When they do make fare adjustments and take it from us, that's another 3rd party transaction by the credit card company. Its why we'll be in the negative.


so, why bother to do it over $20k then if customer is paying us?



paulmsr said:


> Uber usually refunds it on their end as a courtesy... and it is correct its right there in black and white. did you look at either link?
> 
> When they do make fare adjustments and take it from us, that's another 3rd party transaction by the credit card company. Its why we'll be in the negative.


a chargeback is not a refund or a courtesy, or an adjustment...it is the bank taking back money without Ubers choice.


----------



## paulmsr

kc2018 said:


> so, why bother to do it over $20k then if customer is paying us?
> 
> a chargeback is not a refund or a courtesy, or an adjustment...it is the bank taking back money without Ubers choice.


because thats when IRS wants to see the transactions, at that point its a large amount of money to the IRS



kc2018 said:


> so, why bother to do it over $20k then if customer is paying us?
> 
> a chargeback is not a refund or a courtesy, or an adjustment...it is the bank taking back money without Ubers choice.


well you did add dispute a charge, a lot of people to dispute with Uber first .


----------



## kc2018

paulmsr said:


> because thats when IRS wants to see the transactions, at that point its a large amount of money to the IRS
> 
> well you did add dispute a charge, a lot of people to dispute with Uber first .


so, i have a biz and I take credit card payments. Due to those, the credit card company sends me a 1099. The customer pays me but the credit card company sends the 1099. If I pay someone else over $600 (lawyer or contractor), i have to file a 1099 to not pay taxes on that income. Something strange is going on with Uber if what you say is correct about not getting any 1099 at all (under $20k).


----------



## paulmsr

kc2018 said:


> so, i have a biz and I take credit card payments. Due to those, the credit card company sends me a 1099. The customer pays me but the credit card company sends the 1099. If I pay someone else over $600 (lawyer or contractor), i have to file a 1099 to not pay taxes on that income. Something strange is going on with Uber if what you say is correct about not getting any 1099 at all (under $20k).


read the IRS policy and it will make total sense


----------



## WeDreams

You guys sweat this too much


----------



## freediverdude

Yea Uber trying to claim to just be a third party is pretty weaselly, and sounds like they're trying to position themselves to not be seen as even contracting us lest be seen as an employer and be subject to a similar situation to what happened in the UK and elsewhere. I wouldn't be surprised if this ends up in the courts. I'm surprised if the IRS will let them get away with this.


----------



## June132017

Jamuary 31st?


----------



## aeiou_-

Can we deduct actual expenses on a vehicle used in our operation that is registered to a relative?
I make all car payments, insurance payments, and take care of maintenance, etc. 

I know we can't use standard mile deduction. I understand that I can't claim expenses as an owner. I have proof of all payments, but I am hoping to verify whether I can claim a common/miscellaneous expense. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

aeiou_- said:


> Can we deduct actual expenses on a vehicle used in our operation that is registered to a relative?
> I make all car payments, insurance payments, and take care of maintenance, etc.
> 
> I know we can't use standard mile deduction. I understand that I can't claim expenses as an owner. I have proof of all payments, but I am hoping to verify whether I can claim a common/miscellaneous expense.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


No deductions, either SRM or actual expenses, unless you or your spouse own(s) or lease(s) the car. UberTaxPro covered this in another thread. See Post #16:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/2017-whats-best-irs-smr-or-actual-expenses.226898/#post-3509894


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

The DOJ is preparing the Indictment as we speak.  LMAO ...


----------



## aeiou_-

Older Chauffeur said:


> No deductions, either SRM or actual expenses, unless you or your spouse own(s) or lease(s) the car. UberTaxPro covered this in another thread. See Post #16:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/2017-whats-best-irs-smr-or-actual-expenses.226898/#post-3509894


Wow, that really is terrible. Going to set me back about a $1000.


----------



## artemis

Got mine in the mail today.


----------



## demonicpagan

I am a bit lost as how to use the summary to fill out my taxes since I didn't hit either threshold to get a 'K' or 'MISC' form


----------



## AshikRahman

illinibri92 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/still-have-not-seen-1099-on-line.237127/
> 
> Per the website (see link above where I posted in another thread) we will not be getting a 1099-K if we did not hit $20,000. That cant be right can it?? I can file on Turbo Tax with a Tax Summary. I tried the Uber link with Turbo Tax too and it failed.


Thanks for the links.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Wow that's nice and confusing about the $600.

So since many of us won't get a 1099 at all, what exactly do we use to file? We can use "other income" in tax software. Should we put in the net earnings to our bank account and then deduct mileage?

Or do we first need to declare the entire gross receipts, then deduct uber's expenses as a business expense (which leaves us with net to our bank account), and then do the mileage deduction? Massive hassle for the chump change I made last year doing this stuff, frankly.


----------



## aeiou_-

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Wow that's nice and confusing about the $600.
> 
> So since many of us won't get a 1099 at all, what exactly do we use to file? We can use "other income" in tax software. Should we put in the net earnings to our bank account and then deduct mileage?
> 
> Or do we first need to declare the entire gross receipts, then deduct uber's expenses as a business expense (which leaves us with net to our bank account), and then do the mileage deduction? Massive hassle for the chump change I made last year doing this stuff, frankly.


Yeah, you got it. Declare income for 1099-misc. Declare business income under schedule c, attach 1099-misc' to that business income. Declare common expenses and mileage. I used tax free usa $12.95 for state, fed is free. They give you all the forms you need. Their software has improved significantly. Turbo tax/ h & r block have gotten way too expensive.


----------



## 68350

No Uber 1099's for me, started driving mid-year and split with Lyft as well, so no $20k here. Lyft has provided both 1099's, not real happy with Uber. At least there's the tax summary they provide. However, I don't see *IN-APP tips *listed by Uber or Lyft on the summary or 1099's.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

aeiou_- said:


> Yeah, you got it. Declare income for 1099-misc. Declare business income under schedule c, attach 1099-misc' to that business income. Declare common expenses and mileage. I used tax free usa $12.95 for state, fed is free. They give you all the forms you need. Their software has improved significantly. Turbo tax/ h & r block have gotten way too expensive.


Turbotax is done, but they want $107 from me for self-employed and state. That is indeed too much especially since I had to do it all myself (research online, etc.). A professional in their office wouldn't charge more.

I figure if I enter everything in freetax usa it won't take more than an hour for equivalent of making about $90, so here I go. Thanks for the advice. Turbotax needs to step back from the brink with these prices. Prior years it's been $70, maybe $80. This is too expensive.


----------



## Retired Senior

All I have so far is my 1099-k that I downloaded from Uber.com. I did not see any statement concerning total miles driven in 2017. At the moment it seems that I would have to open up every pay statement for 2017 and jot the miles down on a sheet of paper. (Makes me regret the days that I used the "Instant Pay" feature, sometimes more than once...)

So the 1099-K states that I was paid $23,700.76
Number of payment transactions: 1950

I know from my half assed records that I put 30,000 miles on my car, at least 25,000 of them due to UBER. So I should be able to subtract $13,400 from the 23,700.76. The resultant $10,300 should be all I need to pay taxes on.

Of course, that isn't the entire story. I have a very small monthly pension and approx. $500 a month social security. The pension and the social security together are less than $800 a month. That comes to $9,600. I _think _that I need to add the $10,300 to the $9,600 which equals $19900. That final sum is what I need to pay taxes on.

But I could be totally wrong,


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Retired Senior, I'm not clear on just how Uber reports information on the 1099k- do they include all fees that the customer pays? If they do, then you need to subtract those amounts to get to an amount equal to the deposits made into your account. More work on your part, of course. Once you get that figure, deduct the mileage, cell phone and other expenses accrued in your ridesharing business. That profit or loss will go on your Form 1040, along with any other taxable income. Depending on other income, your Social Security benefits may not be taxable.

I suggest that you check into the assistance offered to senior citizens that some communities offer if it's available where you live. Otherwise, TurboTax Deluxe CD version costs $30-40 at Costco, Sam's Club, and other retailers. It has the Schedules C and SE that you need, in a step by step guided format to help you complete and file your return. If you choose to file on their website, it will cost more than double to get the forms you need for self employment.

If you're overwhelmed by the whole idea, tax professionals can help, but they aren't cheap. Good luck.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Retired Senior

Older Chauffeur said:


> Retired Senior, I'm not clear on just how Uber reports information on the 1099k- do they include all fees that the customer pays? If they do, then you need to subtract those amounts to get to an amount equal to the deposits made into your account. More work on your part, of course. Once you get that figure, deduct the mileage, cell phone and other expenses accrued in your ridesharing business. That profit or loss will go on your Form 1040, along with any other taxable income. Depending on other income, your Social Security benefits may not be taxable.
> 
> I suggest that you check into the assistance offered to senior citizens that some communities offer if it's available where you live. Otherwise, TurboTax Deluxe CD version costs $30-40 at Costco, Sam's Club, and other retailers. It has the Schedules C and SE that you need, in a step by step guided format to help you complete and file your return. If you choose to file on their website, it will cost more than double to get the forms you need for self employment.
> 
> If you're overwhelmed by the whole idea, tax professionals can help, but they aren't cheap. Good luck.
> 
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Thank you, Older Chauffeur. There are volunteers 2 days a week at the local library helping old farts like myself put their taxes together. I take it that because I have 3 income streams, no matter how small, that I need to do a 1040. I'll download a copy of that form (or find one at the library) and start with that. I would like to try to do this on my own, but will be certain to have the tax professionals look it over before submission.

My brother David, who has been working as a waiter for the past decade, told me that I must have screwed up somewhere when I told him I thought I owed $3,000 to the IRS. He's made roughly $500 a week all year long, and has never had to pay more than a few hundred.

Again, thank you.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

Uber is a tech company,not a transportation company, you know they set the price (variable) they charge you a service fee (variable) you are not allowed to know the details of the individual projects, so maybe they are setting a new precedent, 1099 not required by them.



Retired Senior said:


> All I have so far is my 1099-k that I downloaded from Uber.com. I did not see any statement concerning total miles driven in 2017. At the moment it seems that I would have to open up every pay statement for 2017 and jot the miles down on a sheet of paper. (Makes me regret the days that I used the "Instant Pay" feature, sometimes more than once...)
> 
> So the 1099-K states that I was paid $23,700.76
> Number of payment transactions: 1950
> 
> I know from my half assed records that I put 30,000 miles on my car, at least 25,000 of them due to UBER. So I should be able to subtract $13,400 from the 23,700.76. The resultant $10,300 should be all I need to pay taxes on.
> 
> Of course, that isn't the entire story. I have a very small monthly pension and approx. $500 a month social security. The pension and the social security together are less than $800 a month. That comes to $9,600. I _think _that I need to add the $10,300 to the $9,600 which equals $19900. That final sum is what I need to pay taxes on.
> 
> But I could be totally wrong,


take your earnings x2 for miles is more like reality, you canededuct miles to pax and re positioning dead miles, mine are right at 2x earnings.


----------



## tohunt4me

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> Uber is a tech company,not a transportation company, you know they set the price (variable) they charge you a service fee (variable) you are not allowed to know the details of the individual projects, so maybe they are setting a new precedent, 1099 not required by them.
> 
> take your earnings x2 for miles is more like reality, you canededuct miles to pax and re positioning dead miles, mine are right at 2x earnings.


" FLYING CARS "!


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

tohunt4me said:


> " FLYING CARS "!


Elon Musk is working on it


----------



## RangerBella

Not one thing from Güber. Made way over $600. Didnt make $20K though. Güber hasnt sent me a thing yet.


----------



## paulmsr

RangerBella said:


> Not one thing from Güber. Made way over $600. Didnt make $20K though. Güber hasnt sent me a thing yet.


you would only get the MISC if it was over $600 in incentives like boost and quest, not your actual earnings


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Anyone know what percentage of U/L drivers get audited? I’m thinking it’s got to be very small.


----------



## RangerBella

paulmsr said:


> you would only get the MISC if it was over $600 in incentives like boost and quest, not your actual earnings


So how does Goober get away with not having to send out a 1099 for your earnings? Like EVERY OTHER independent contractor in the USA does...hmm


----------



## paulmsr

RangerBella said:


> So how does Goober get away with not having to send out a 1099 for your earnings? Like EVERY OTHER independent contractor in the USA does...hmm


pretty simple, the IRS guidelines... dont cross the threshold and they dont have to.


----------

